# Carpet on Stairs, Hallway: Nap Direction



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The nap should brush up as you go up the stairs. And the hall should run the same direction. If you 1/4 turn it, it will look like a different shade.


----------



## Floorman6 (Mar 25, 2009)

Carpet nap sweep should run over the nose of a step. Sweep of nap runs over step plus when tucked into the crouch of the step it will be strong enough not for your stairtool to cut through it if you run it where the side sweep is in the crouch it will cut through with the stair tool. Hallway can be 1/4 turned if you run the side sweep the same as the step where it sweeps over the nose of the step.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Carpet likes to run one direction. Problems can be a "smile" that shows the backing if the nap is short.
But if it's a thick nap then anyway is fine.

Hall and stairs can have the nap different directions. I doubt any color change will be noticeable. It's only bad to do on patterned carpets.
The stairs are going to change color anyway due to dirt and wear...in short order...


----------



## Floorman6 (Mar 25, 2009)

Floorwizard said:


> Carpet likes to run one direction. Problems can be a "smile" that shows the backing if the nap is short.
> But if it's a thick nap then anyway is fine.
> 
> Hall and stairs can have the nap different directions. I doubt any color change will be noticeable. It's only bad to do on patterned carpets.
> The stairs are going to change color anyway due to dirt and wear...in short order...


You correct in a way, If a stair or tread is not a bullnose (rounded nose) it will smile between nap but in our area not too many treads are sharp edge nose treads which will cut through pad and carpet over time but also smile between nap. If it was a berber or comercial I would run in same direction with out a doubt.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> If it was a berber or comercial I would run in same direction with out a doubt.


Good idea.


----------

